# Rear Bumper Price



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know how much a new center piece of a Swift 09 Sundance rear bumper costs, some git has cracked mine?

It's a 4-5" crack in the groove where the end panel overlaps the center one, I think I could get a fibreglass repair done , but just wondered what a new one cost.

Can anyone recomend a repairer in South East Wales?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

O'learys do end pieces but no one other than swift do the centre I know a complete one is £1200 and they charge 350+ vat for a end cap 
So a centre as to be £400 ish , they're made of a flimsy plastic which can be welded too, so my advice would be is to try and get it repaired locally,


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Tezza said:


> Does anyone know how much a new center piece of a Swift 09 Sundance rear bumper costs, some git has cracked mine?
> 
> It's a 4-5" crack in the groove where the end panel overlaps the center one, I think I could get a fibreglass repair done , but just wondered what a new one cost.
> 
> Can anyone recomend a repairer in South East Wales?


Hi there is a company close to me that have been repairing bumpers for many years so are very compentant at the job as to the cost sorry I have no idea. 
Can you not do a self repair with a sheet of fibre glass and resin, then some filler you could then take it for painting, if you were local to me I would have a look at it for you.

Ron


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks both

Ron, out of interest where are you based?


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*panel*

Hi same happened to me ! required o/side quarter and centre piece ! for ny 630L,
Swift took £850 plus delivery for both panels. Cash up front ,then 5 and a half months for them to arrive !!
Bloody ridiculous !!But no option as no one else makes them.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Tezza said:


> Thanks both
> 
> Ron, out of interest where are you based?


Porth Rhondda


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: panel*



metblue said:


> Hi same happened to me ! required o/side quarter and centre piece ! for ny 630L,
> Swift took £850 plus delivery for both panels. Cash up front ,then 5 and a half months for them to arrive !!
> Bloody ridiculous !!But no option as no one else makes them.


R

O'learys sell the corner pieces £110 each plus delivery 
Quite good quality, disgrace really especially when you see how a rear bumper fits


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*rear panel*

Forgot to mention, to prevent it happening again i too my van to Mick in Freckleton and has him fabricate a tow bar c/c a full width 100x60mm box section on it.
If anybody else hits it then they will come off worst,protects all rear panels.
Call Mick on Tel 07887 997653 to ask about a price, He supplied/fitted and wired for a single socket £280:00 sorted


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

How is the bumper fixed on, the seal that the top is now slightly away from the body, so I'm worried that water will get into my new floor, if I pull the bottom of the bumper out slightly, the seal goes back against the body, if I go down the fibreglass repair route, will this make the seal tight again?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a Bessie some years ago and reversed onto a low steel rail.Dealer said it would need new rear part at £300. Took it to a car repair place and they done perfect job for £75. As for where same can be done where you live why not try simular place.


----------

